# Friday Night Ride To A Calendar



## mmmmartin (3 Oct 2011)

Look, I'm tired of waiting for replies on another thread so I've started this one. 

What does the team think? We could do one and profits go to Martletts - or the Dellzeqq Beer Fund or whatever......


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2011)

Seem's a bloody good idea to me..


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Seem's a bloody good idea to me..


Now that the Headmaster is on holiday we could cook up something behind his back. Providing no one tells him, no one snitches on us.....


----------



## StuartG (3 Oct 2011)

Well I'm not going to remove my nouveau Lidl Bibs for no one. Well for 50% of the human race to be precise.


----------



## StuartG (3 Oct 2011)

1566242 said:


> Which 50% is that?


You will be delighted, I hope, to know it does not include you. Indeed if the Calendar is to be representative of the FNRttC ridership - I'm not sure we are going to get many sales. Well until late November anyway ...


----------



## frank9755 (3 Oct 2011)

Here you go, Martin.

It's all been discussed before!


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Oct 2011)

StuartG said:


> if the Calendar is to be representative of the FNRttC ridership


No no no no!!!
This is getting out of hand and I shall report you to The Holidaymaker when he returns.
The idea is to produce a calendar made up of nice photographs taken during the FNRttC - landscapes, dawns, mists, rivers, that sort of thing. Any profits go to A Good Cause.


----------



## Shadow (3 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Now that the Headmaster is on holiday we could cook up something behind his back. Providing no one tells him, no one snitches on us.....



Why would we need His approval?!

Seems like a good idea to me MB, I'd take one.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Oct 2011)

right. how do we decide which photos to use? or shall i just tim and els's any suggestions?and do we do it at cost or charge a bit more and give the money to a charity?


----------



## ttcycle (3 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> right. how do we decide which photos to use? or shall i just tim and els's any suggestions?and do we do it at cost or charge a bit more and give the money to a charity?



You'd probably need them in a TIFF format as standard Jpegs won't print well and may be too low in resolution.

Depending on what you wanted to do - I might be able to shoot it but don't have access to a studio so would need to hire.


----------



## deckertim (3 Oct 2011)

I suggest we get people to nominate either their own or other people's shots. After every ride I always enjoy looking at the photos taken by others. 
What do you all think.


----------



## deckertim (3 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> You'd probably need them in a TIFF format as standard Jpegs won't print well and may be too low in resolution.
> 
> Depending on what you wanted to do - I might be able to shoot it but don't have access to a studio so would need to hire.



I agree that we need to be careful with the resolution. But the majority of pictures taken on a digital camera made in the last few years are likely to print fairly well at up to A4

Martin. What size were you thinking of making the calendar?


----------



## frank9755 (3 Oct 2011)

Got that, Martin - you need TEEF and TIFF to do this. 

If you have a romantic photo it would need to be lovers' TIFF

(Let me know if you want me to give you any more help of this nature!)


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Oct 2011)

deckertim said:


> Martin. What size were you thinking of making the calendar?


Truprint will produce a calendar for you at £19.99, with the pictures on glossy paper and the dates underneath on matt paper so you can write on it.
Have a browse here:
http://www3.truprint.co.uk/truprint/photo-calendars
Someone at work receives a calendar every year personalised with pix of the family, babies, dogs, etc. It seems fairly straightforward to do. 
My original idea was to produce it and then charge a few quid on top, which would go to a charity or FNRTTC funds or something but I now think it might simply be easier to produce one in Truprint, and then people can just go to the Truprint site and order one. Truprint probably wouldn't want to get involved in charging a premium and passing it on so let's forget that idea for the moment.
It should have some nice pix of what the FNRttC is all about - striking dawns, mists, landscapes, etc. The front should perhaps have someone wearing a FNRttC jersey - I think I've seen a pic of TC wearing one that looks good (obviously the front won't be hanging up for a month in one's living room.) 
We could also insert all the dates of planned FNRttC events into the calendar section. 
I think some (if not all) of Els's pictures would be good and DeckerTim has also produced some stunning images. 
Obviously we'd have to run it past Dellzeqq when he's back from sunny climes.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Oct 2011)

unashamed bump so peeps can ponder before expressing opinions between HPC and the Madeira.........


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Oct 2011)

would it be possible to simply produce a document that could be dowloaded and ring-bound?


----------



## CharlieB (12 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> would it be possible to simply produce a document that could be dowloaded and ring-bound?


I remember that pic - remind me again please, where and when?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Oct 2011)

the road to Southend (actually the minor road that travels parallel to the A130). Photo by Els


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Oct 2011)

Can you see the witch?


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Oct 2011)

which witch?


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Oct 2011)

*Summary*
Right. I have spoken to His Leggness, albeit briefly, and had a bit of feedback from a tiny number of people. No one seems against this idea, so I'm going to do it. Dellzeqq was pleased that I'd do all the work and that no profits were involved.




*What you do*

Nothing. Obviously, you don't have to do anything about it at all. So if you're not interested, look away now.
I'll sort out a calendar by putting photographs into a Truprint "project". If you take a look at the finished product and like it, then buy one. All money goes to Truprint, I don't handle a farthing. The idea of adding a surcharge to the cost of the calendar and then that surcharge going to a charity has been dropped. So what you pay goes to Truprint and no one else. Truprint print it off and post it to you. The End.
*What now*
So we need to decide what pix to put in the calendar. 
I suggest you email me with the pix you want to be considered - or put them up here so others can see them. Then there'll be some sort of "voting". I'm not sure how but FNRttC peeps seem pretty good at expressing their opinions, so we'll jump off that bridge when we come to it.




*The Rules*
(_Rules? This is the FNRttC_



)
I'd like to say that as a general rule there should be FNRttC peeps in the photos, and it'd be nice if the January picture for 2012 was from a January ride of a previous year. I don't think this will be possible in all cases. Underneath each pic there will be a line of explanation: such as:
"Sunrise, Saturday October 15, 2011. Going up Ditchling Beacon after a night when the temperature dropped to 2 degrees C. Photo: Martin Thomason"
or
"Dawn, Saturday March ?. Essex tree containing a witch. Photo: Swarmcatcher"
That sort of thing.
TimD and Els have sent me some pix cos I asked for them. The rest of you now get your thinking caps on and get some pix up so we can argue about them. 
*Finally the boring bit*
If you send me a version of your photograph, I'll put it in this calendar and users of the internet will be able to buy the calendar - not just FNRttC peeps. You will keep the copyright and it'll appear in the calendar with your permission and it'll say Photograph: _yourname here. _that's all it'll be used for. You don't get paid for it. There's no profit in this.

any questions, PM me.
I hope to get this sorted with 5 weeks so you can order some for Christmas and *obviously before the New Year starts*





Er, that's it.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Oct 2011)

Sorry, I forgot. 
click this link to see what I'm on about, this is only a rough work so far though. But it gives you an idea
http://www3.truprint.co.uk/truprint...COBRAND_NAME=truprint/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/


----------



## tubbystar (16 Oct 2011)

Great idea, I'll be having one. Won't be offering any photo's though as the only ones I have are of me pre-fuelling with a couple of pints at some scruffy boozer around the back of Victoria prior to the Martlets'!


----------



## StuAff (16 Oct 2011)

1566266 said:


> Speaking of which, what are the chances of getting best quality copies of Pavel's photos of the sheep in the mist on Graveny Marshes?



He's on flickr, user name z_pavel....but everything on his account is from 2009, so no sheep.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Oct 2011)

Adrian
I agree about deciding which are appropriate and hope very much that peeps will express opinions on the pix put forward for consideration. 
Furthermore, it might be possible that ones slightly out of focus or a bit dodgy can be fixed by a bloke who sits next to me at work  Obviously we need loads of pix to look at.


----------



## StuAff (16 Oct 2011)

1566268 said:


> And those are uploaded resolution at 480x640. We are going to need best quality available for everything.



Indeed....you can however contact him via flickr...


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Oct 2011)

1566266 said:


> Speaking of which, what are the chances of getting best quality copies of Pavel's photos of the sheep in the mist on Graveny Marshes?


I have emailed him via Flickr asking for shots to go up so folk can comment/vote for them.
I don't think we'd want a calendar full of nice dawns would we? I was thinking of a few with FNRttC jerseys in them, some off the bike, the usual ones of people asleep in the sun (naming no names, Frank), a few dawns, a bit of mist, Simon (obviously - perhaps on the cover) - after all, we need only 12 decent ones for the months, plus one on the cover. 
At a pinch we could just bung that one of TC on the cover in a desperate attempt to increase sales.....


----------



## Shadow (17 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I don't think we'd want a calendar full of nice dawns would we? I was thinking of a few with FNRttC jerseys in them, some off the bike, the usual ones of people asleep in the sun (naming no names, Frank), a few dawns, a bit of mist, Simon (obviously - perhaps on the cover)



See Mistral @ #440 on FNRttC Brighton thread (https://www.cyclechat.net/) for an excellent selection.

Also Chris By's @ 426 on same thread - for cover or january? for that is where we start.

Are there ANY of His Dellness as he seems to be highly elusive when cameras start rolling - excepting those where he's 'resting his eyes' at a coastal hostelry?!!


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Oct 2011)

Shadow said:


> Are there ANY of His Dellness



yes indeed, some on a bike riding uphill in the rain. some surrounded by vast numbers of admirers. some, it has to be said, asleep in the sun. not all are likely to make it into the calendar though.......

take a look here, it's coming along. more pix needed though.....


http://bit.ly/mQNOBT


----------



## theclaud (17 Oct 2011)

My browser isn't liking the flashplayer thingy on the Truprint site, but it sounds like a good plan.

Misty dawns and views from the Beacon are all good, I reckon. There should be at least one shot that's all about moonlight - someone had some nice ones of Turner's Hill - might've been Tim Decker or Andrij? And if course Tim D's TEC photo is a bit of a classic.

Tim H has some nice portraits - these being my favourites:









I've got a few that aren't really up to it photographically, but capture some nice FNRttCness. Others might have some better-quality equivalents:


















It goes without saying that we should also raid Teef's photolibrary.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Oct 2011)

I've got one of TC in the buff. 

I'm sorry, I'll read that again.

I've got one of TC wearing a buff.


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Oct 2011)

good point. i was just thinking of one month or possibly more with several pix. for instance, one month might have four portait type pix. i was prompted to think of this by one post with several portraits. these portraits should, i think, be of Famous People, such as susie, simon, claud, frank, teef, adrian, User10571 etc etc. not just numpties like me who have just pitched up and done a few rides. we might have to design one month with a paper size slightly bigger to show the true magnificence of Wowbagger's beard though.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Oct 2011)

Can we have the one Mrs. Adrian wants as a Christmas card?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Oct 2011)

1566281 said:


> there are photos of Billy Idol on one of the rides in his youth?




There may well be. However literally minutes of scrolling through old threads tells me:


1355318 said:


> Mrs C asks can we use the one of me taking a piss as a christmas card?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2011)

1566283 said:


> Ah, I remember now.



Blackpool! (Remember the lady in the pub garden...and Frank being a stroppy toff, converting his bike to luggage?!) Meanwhile, earlier in that ride, Adrian was not being an exhibitionist...


----------



## swarm_catcher (18 Oct 2011)

Quite like this one (My link, Newhaven - Dieppe)






One of Tim's, Newhaven-Dieppe






Another of Tim's





From Mice








And there's the one that Simon uses for the Martlets slide September 2011. Similar ones by Hatler recently:





Content wise, here are some ideas in no order, if ride/month theme doesn't work out

London photo
Coast photo
Andy snacks photo, or other food stop image
Simon
Arty (the sheds?)
The witch tree - I admit, I'm hooked on that photo
Bike - Tim has a good chain and inner tube photo
Group
Star jersey
Photo on the 'away' trips
The moon
A rainy one
Christmas lights one
An afterparty one
Upchurch, a church, a building, ask the architect
A bollard


----------



## theclaud (18 Oct 2011)

Those are all fab, Els. I can't believe I forgot this one, though. I even have it on my desktop:


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2011)

For me, this one just has to be in somewhere...


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Oct 2011)

1566275 said:


> Walnuts asleep on the train?


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> Those are all fab, Els. I can't believe I forgot this one, though. I even have it on my desktop:
> 
> [attachment=5737:Adrian by Tim H.JPG]


who took that - i'd like to get it in the calendar.

keep 'em coming folks, i'm having lots of ideas about portraits/dawns/night shots, etc etc.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Oct 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


> Quite like this one (My link, Newhaven - Dieppe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Els
I'd like to stick three portraits on one page of a month - i'd like that one of frank, the one of andy and i can get one of simon. can you email me copies or tell me where to find them so i can download them?
I'm hoping to get something pretty close to finished within a week or two. then folk can comment away and make more suggestions. i'll buy one and bring it to a ride, possibly whitstable, and folk can see one for themselves to see if they like it. so while we have time, i feel the TEC's on my tail, urging me to get moving.............


----------



## theclaud (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> who took that - i'd like to get it in the calendar.



It's one of Tim Hall's.


----------



## User10571 (18 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> It's one of Tim Hall's.




I particularly like that one as my bike features in it







ETA: Surely there has to be space for the one of Simon on the balcony of the Waterfront club.... using his mobile.... one of Teef's pictures, I think ..... the one with the ice cream cone, June 2009.


----------



## swarm_catcher (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Els
> I'd like to stick three portraits on one page of a month - i'd like that one of frank, the one of andy and i can get one of simon. can you email me copies or tell me where to find them so i can download them?
> I'm hoping to get something pretty close to finished within a week or two. then folk can comment away and make more suggestions. i'll buy one and bring it to a ride, possibly whitstable, and folk can see one for themselves to see if they like it. so while we have time, i feel the TEC's on my tail, urging me to get moving.............



Frank
https://picasaweb.go...024065151200178
Adrian
https://picasaweb.go...145908994970210


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> who took that - i'd like to get it in the calendar.
> 
> keep 'em coming folks, i'm having lots of ideas about portraits/dawns/night shots, etc etc.



It has been published before Martin...Adrian is no stranger to the printed medium. But Tim's photo in the raw deserves numbers, not letters.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> I particularly like that one as my bike features in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be something like this one...without the words.
Silly cone sea L an T(elephone)






Sorry to keep dipping in and out of this - my mind is elsewhere as usual. (What mind?)


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Oct 2011)

Looking good and coming along nicely. 
Currently, subject of course to the multitudinous cacophany of your comments, we have:
the night-time fairy visitation by timD on the front, 
the HPC as Jan (cos it's the start of the ride and the start of the year) then 
the whooshing lights for Feb, 
and in no particular order, we also have a page of portraits, with Model Of The Month for April being TC (in colour) wearing the jersey flanked by Adrian (mono) and Frank (mono pic, jersey in colour), with 
the witch tree for october (halloween, geddit?) and i think 
the tim D rochester pic for march. 

there are various pix of His Legness, none of which i feel do him justice although i do rather like the latest one of him & susie storming up Ditchling Beacon looking strong and fast and proud and free......


comments?


----------



## theclaud (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> there are various pix of His Legness, none of which i feel do him justice



I really like Tim's boozy one. But there you are. I have one of the Eyebrow of Disapproval .


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> I really like Tim's boozy one. But there you are. I have one of the Eyebrow of Disapproval .


That'll be a good small portrait, possibly at the end of the year as a "sign off"

can you email me a copy or tell me where to download one from please?


----------



## theclaud (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> That'll be a good small portrait, possibly at the end of the year as a "sign off"
> 
> can you email me a copy or tell me where to download one from please?



It's not the best quality pic, but I'll email it over in cae you can do anything with it. Is your email address somewhere in this thread, or will you PM it to me?


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> your email address


YHPM


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2011)

StuAff said:


> For me, this one just has to be in somewhere...


TEC duty beckons.............


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> TEC duty beckons.............




Ho hum...


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Oct 2011)

hopefully attached are some shrunken pics from my fnrttc collection, if they are any good.


----------



## ChrisBailey (18 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Look, I'm tired of waiting for replies on another thread so I've started this one.
> 
> What does the team think? We could do one and profits go to Martletts - or the Dellzeqq Beer Fund or whatever......



The one photo I really wanted was the classic time delay photo, I tried once and failed, this was when we circle around to the right towards Brighton (as opposed to straight on to Southend).

I reckoned I would need half a dozen of these to get the right one, that's six months of experiments, I gave up...(I was doing an evening photography class if you wondered)


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2011)

I suppose the 'endgame' would be for there to be a 'living' calendar on this very forum - or maybe the blogspot, more accurately. There are lots of lovely images to choose from and the calendar could have a 'skin' of choice. Alcoholics, odd people, landscapes, sunsets (depending on where one rides to for a FN ride... ) Dawns (Dawn's what? you may ask), daybreaks, wildlife, wildlife with four to eight legs...the list goes on.
There are too many good images so far...good luck with choosing!


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2011)

1566304 said:


> it shouldn't be a punishment. Waymarking in Gravesend on the other hand.



Or Erith if he's really bad........


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

Teef - can you email me a high-res version of that pic, i'm sure it can go in somewhere. it just captures the atmosphere..............


----------



## swarm_catcher (19 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Teef - can you email me a high-res version of that pic, i'm sure it can go in somewhere. it just captures the atmosphere..............



Yes, brilliant! Where and when teef? Will the caption be Flyday Night Ride?


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

http://bit.ly/nNAWxJ 

is the latest version - still need half a dozen good pix, and of course these are merely my choices, I'm hoping others will express opinions on pix they want in or out................

(good job no one at work knows how much time I'm spending doing this)


----------



## swarm_catcher (19 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> http://bit.ly/nNAWxJ
> 
> is the latest version - still need half a dozen good pix, and of course these are merely my choices, I'm hoping others will express opinions on pix they want in or out................
> 
> (good job no one at work knows how much time I'm spending doing this)



Excellent! The June picture is Tim and theclaud.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

swarm_catcher said:


> Excellent! The June picture is Tim and theclaud.


I have amended it. Not sure which Tim (O or H) but not sure that matters much!

Glad you like it. Your witch tree seems to be low-res - if you have one that is high-res could you send it to me please?

Also, I have had a look round your Flickr stream, lots of good stuff there, anything in particular you really really like (apart from the ones you already told me you really really like!)?


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Oct 2011)

martin, i'll have a look at the latest version on truprint tonight. If any of my photos are on there. I'll email you high resolution ones.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> martin, i'll have a look at the latest version on truprint tonight. If any of my photos are on there. I'll email you high resolution ones.


can you also put on your thinking cap and see if you have others you are particularly fond of. maybe they could go up here for discussion/thoughts from _the peeps._
although there are only a few gaps - offhand i think the calendar needs three portrait-types, and a couple of big ones, I'd like to provide _the peeps _with a choice. Although some of the pix are really cracking, IMHO


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

i entirely agree. but this does depend on people suggesting their pix or other people's pix. i'd love a couple of group shots. tim d has some and i think i'll pester him. he has been quiet recently so he may be away.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Oct 2011)

There's been loads of times I've forgotten to take my camera, sadly, but here's a few, to bring back happy memories:-


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

I like the one of dellzeqq drinking champers but it is a video. do you have any others you like? if so please do put them up here. that appies to others, of course.i think some group shots would be good, following Tiny My Newt's comment, with which i concur.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2011)

no, but what a good idea. i'll try to find the time to do that.I was hoping peeps would suggest their own favourites and we could have some sort of democratic decision. it's not working out like that. Yet.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Oct 2011)

Full res ones of A Brighton Street Drinker and a Frank making his escape to France are here, along with a few others. They're quite big, so will sap your data if you're on a limited plan.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2011)

1566325 said:


> Perhaps everyone could do this. It's worthwhile just for the superb memories.



How do you think us lesser mortals find succour in our lives, Adrian? Living in the past requires sublime effort!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2011)

1566327 said:


> Alcohol, the same as everyone else.



Ah, bugger - I knew I would get something right sooner or later.


(Council gritter lorries are out on the Euston Road tonight)


----------



## frank9755 (20 Oct 2011)

1566320 said:


> Shots of people riding together are a relative rarity because it is difficult to ride and take photos of people riding behind and facing you.



Difficult but not impossible! Martin, I'll email you a couple of this genre that I took along the seafront in Blackpool. They'll need a bit of cropping and free rotation but one might work - with the Tower in the background. 

I'll also send the one with evidence of Adrian disobeying instructions from authority at a railway station.

_Edit - actually when I saw them again the ones that I took over my shoulder were a bit poorly framed!_


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

thanks to all for a full inbox on arrival at work this morning! still need more choice though, so if anyone has any stuff they'd like to suggest, get in touch.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

I need a couple of big pix and two that would make nice portraits. Any of people riding in a group would be nice: those I currently have are slightly out of focus and blowing them to A4 size exaggerates that to an uncomfortable degree.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

I have added the FNRttC provisional dates to the months. These can easily be changed if necessary.
I don't like the November pic.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Oct 2011)

Any good?


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Any good?



super, ideal for a whole page in a month i have vacant. can you email me a high res version please tim? also names if you know them, time, place, etc for the caption. also shall i put the credit as "Photograph: Tim Hall" ??


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Oct 2011)

I'll email the full fat version later this evening.

No idea who they are, but that's not a bad thing, as it shows the rides are open to anyone. 

One bloke had a full carbon bike, with disc wheels, which he dropped, noisily. It was on the way to Whitstable, June 2011.

Yes, credit Tim Hall

ps, that's me zooming through the Kent Lanes with TC. And they're Sussex Lanes (en route to Newhaven). And the pic is by Swarm_catcher.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

http://bit.ly/nXGoQM 

we're getting there.

thanks Tim, corrections made.

I still don't like the november pic, which although it shows the ghastliness of rain and damp dawns, isn't really the business. 
We still need a couple of big pix and a portrait, which obviously can be smaller.
I think we have reached the limit on pix of His Leggness, Susie, Frank, theclaud, Adrian and Titus, but would like
a User10571 pic
as he is very much part of the whole hypnocracy thingy.


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> http://bit.ly/nXGoQM
> 
> we're getting there.
> 
> ...










From the Martlets 2010 ride.


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2011)

He's in this one as well...




I have passable snaps of lots of FNRttC regulars, and MacB...  Again, not much to shout about photographically, but capturing some indispensible peeps (although I appreciate it's a bit hit and miss as to who is and isn't included. In addition to pics already put forward, I have:

AndyA
RichP
3BM
Andrij
Topcat1
Thom F
GregC
Jasper
McWobble
Lee
TimH
CliveP

My pics of the following are unfortunately poor-quality, but maybe someone else has better ones:
Adam
Origamist
TimD
TimO
Slowmo
MartinT
MickF
Clive B
MarilynB
DanB
StuAff
John RedflightUK

And of course, this lovely metrosexual couple!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Oct 2011)

somewhere or other there's a picture of Topcat and Susie and one other on the way to Whitstable - it's a wide landscape picture taken at a road junction. It's a cracker, but my copy disappeared when my hard drive when bang this August. Any ideas?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Oct 2011)

1566340 said:


> There is a fairly famous photo of User10571 en route to Whitstable. You can find it on Google Streetview. It is a FNRTTC recce ride which must at least half count.


wasn't there a chap behind him shielding his face from the camera??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Oct 2011)

Only been a FNRttC'ing since this year found these.....
The Elephant was on the Way to Hastings 

the other 2 are from the Trip to Artic Southend
















I also rember someones Pic of The Shard and the comment was it looked like the set of a Transformers Film.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I need a couple of big pix and two that would make nice portraits. Any of people riding in a group would be nice: those I currently have are slightly out of focus and blowing them to A4 size exaggerates that to an uncomfortable degree.




I only seem to get small groups unfortunately:-


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

This is all very splendid and many thanks for these suggestions. It seems to me that a pattern is emerging. The photographs seem to divide into three or four themes: in the dark, many at HPC and some at the stops: in the light, largely but not always at the regroupings: and in the cafe with breakfasts and beer. These are usually OK for the big single picture for a month. Then there are smaller pix that lend themselves to portraits and these seem to work very well with three on a page. Rarer are the simply stunning pix and one example is Swarm_catcher's witch tree, another is the TEC's at work in the dark, and the Rochester at night pic. Perhaps next year (?) there may be more pix taken, and suggested for the calendar, if this one goes down OK.One thing I hadn't thought of is that in poor light the aperture on these digital cameras opens right up and the moving cyclists are often slightly out of focus and this is obvious when the pic is blown up to A4, but not to the person who sends it to me and has never seen it large-scale. The chap next to me at work can fix a few things and ome example is Simon and Susie storming up Ditchlimg Beacon, which was on the unacceptable side of fuzzy but now seems to ne on the acceptable side of fuzzy.A pig-headed refusal to stare facts in the face will always see you through and I still cling - perhaps overoptimistically - to the idea of getting i done and buying one copy from Truprint and bringing it on the Whitstable run so peeps can hand it round and make derogatory comments. But my original hope that I would be spoilt for choice early in the process has not happened.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2011)

Flying DodoI really like the bottom one can you email me a high res version pleaseI have one or two with small groups riding away from the cameraso the top one is in that class. The bottom one looks somewhere fsmoud and interesting and looks like a good poc despite the obviois flaw, which is that is has Simon in it. Obviously he is A God Of The Cycling World and an inspiration ot us all and has brought unalloyed joy to many lives but there are only 12 months in one year and he is in three of them, which a curmudgeon might think is almost enough.


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2011)

1566348 said:


> We are including the pink shirt?


Oh I really think we have to, don't you?


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Flying DodoI really like the bottom one can you email me a high res version pleaseI have one or two with small groups riding away from the cameraso the top one is in that class. The bottom one looks somewhere fsmoud and interesting and looks like a good poc despite the obviois flaw, which is that is has Simon in it. Obviously he is A God Of The Cycling World and an inspiration ot us all and has brought unalloyed joy to many lives but there are only 12 months in one year and he is in three of them, which a curmudgeon might think is almost enough.



Well, you could always airbrush out the obvious knee bandage, and then no-one would know!

That one's in Swansea on the 20.05.2011 Cardiff to Swansea ride.

Can you PM your email address.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Oct 2011)

User10571 reflecting on his breakfast.






Portnalls Lane, possibly not sharp enough.






Riding through Sussex, en route to Bognor, June 2010






Jasper's bike.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (21 Oct 2011)

User10571 at Brighton, must have been 2008 or 2009


----------



## theclaud (21 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> somewhere or other there's a picture of Topcat and Susie and one other on the way to Whitstable - it's a wide landscape picture taken at a road junction. It's a cracker, but my copy disappeared when my hard drive when bang this August. Any ideas?



One of Thom F's, I think.


----------



## theclaud (21 Oct 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> User10571 reflecting on his breakfast.



Forgot about that one. That's a great pic.


----------



## topcat1 (21 Oct 2011)

sorry i'm late' i may have a few pics




Andys' wheels whitstable halloween 09


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> Forgot about that one. That's a great pic.



indeed it is 
it'll go really well with the simon and titus portraits.
all i need now are two big ones (did i say I still don't like November?) and I think we are there or thereabouts.
I think I'll aim to get a finished version and order one and pay for it, and have it sent to Dell so he can see it in the flesh and to get his opinion on it, and then it can be passed around on the Whitstable ride so peeps can make up their own minds.
pleez to don thinking caps and come up with two nice big ones.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> One of Thom F's, I think.


I have tried to search for Thom F as a member but there are 35 members of CC with THOM in their names - any more details on who thom f is?


----------



## User10571 (21 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I have tried to search for Thom F as a member but there are 35 members of CC with THOM in their names - any more details on who thom f is?





He posts here as thom.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> He posts here as thom.


Thom found and emailed. Many thanks.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Oct 2011)

the quotation 'the faster we are carried, the less time we have to spare' comes from The Magnificent Ambersons. I can't find the quotation on Youtube, but I really do commend this small portion of what is almost Orson Welles' greatest film

http://www.youtube.c...1&v=fTTF2QIHDCM

edit - found it!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ND1X594F1wY - at 0.49 - but look at the clip above, please, because it is, well, magnificent


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2011)

http://bit.ly/n9YEfK 

is a useable calendar. 
a few questions: who did the january pic and who the september? i seem to have credited swarmcatcher with quite a lot of pix but am unsure if that is correct, what with all the faffing and moving from one month to another. 
December is a nice pic but it should be said that it is not very December-ish. I'd like three more portraits then. what does the team think?


----------



## ChrisBailey (21 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> http://bit.ly/n9YEfK
> 
> is a useable calendar.
> a few questions: who did the january pic and who the september? i seem to have credited swarmcatcher with quite a lot of pix but am unsure if that is correct, what with all the faffing and moving from one month to another.
> December is a nice pic but it should be said that it is not very December-ish. I'd like three more portraits then. what does the team think?



Martin

January's pic is mine. My alias needs no translation.

Chris


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Oct 2011)

Tis done. Phew. It took a lot of time.


http://bit.ly/qpzbdS 

Is a link to it. You can, I hope, click the link, view what it is and if you like it you can buy one from Truprint. But I advise you not to until the one copy I have bought for myself arrives and I can actually see what it looks like. I'll bring it along to the Whitstable ride and you can see it for yourself. No doubt after the Whitstable ride the word will spread as to its goodness/badness, so I suggest you wait a little while for others to comment. 

It costs £19.99 and £2 for postage which is a lot for a calendar, but then it does have some nice pictures, including Miss April (and two Mr Aprils), and no less than three Mr Decembers. I have named all the people who took the pix and I have their permission to use the shots in the calendar. Alas neither I nor The Fridays make anything out of this.

I've tried to capture some of the sheer mystery of the rides, the people, the views, the experience. I could have kept on changing pictures for ages, frankly, and there has to come a time when you stop, not least with the "10 day delivery deadline" making arrival before Whitstable a bit of a gamble because these "10 day delivery" phrases often turn into "18 day delivery sorry we don't know what happened".

Finally, many thanks to all who helped with pix, ideas, contributions. Many of our rides are in very poor light and that tends to make pictures out of focus, blurry and poorly framed. So apologies to those who sent me pix and who didn't make the final cut. 

Finally finally, I'd like to thank simon for all the time and effort he puts in to creating The Fridays. This thing took me ages, and it was only a calendar. Imagine what he must have to go through...................


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Oct 2011)

nice job

is the aspect ratio on November correct? I only ask because to some people aspect ratios are the stuff of conversation. 

And, if there must be a bit of text on December, could it be 'six years ago I started a conversation on wheels. They're still talking.............'


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Oct 2011)

Mr Dellzeqq, Sir
i have changed the quote. 
the shape of the picture allowed by Truprint is not the shape of the original picture. But the original picture, although a thing of beauty and a joy forever, is a bit irrelevant at the edges, with things that are not cyclists in those areas. I know it was a nice letterbox shape and now it is the same shape as the other pix, but there we are. I don't know how to change that, nor what to put underneath it to make up for the fact that it would be a lot shorter. sorry about the aspect ratio


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Oct 2011)

right, just to make things plain

http://bit.ly/vxDJ86 

is the link to the FINAL FNRttC calendar, there is another (less finished) version but look at this one. The Truprint website has several faults, I have discovered. One is that "saving" a project sometimes but not always creates a different version and you're not salways sure which version you're working on.

Thanks to Els for pointing me in the direction of travel that led me to discover this. A superb example of hypnocracy in action(?)


----------



## CharlieB (25 Oct 2011)

MB, as I can't get the Truprint calendar viewer to function, I will take your word that it's a thing of beauty, until next we meet _en route_ to Whitstable.

I'll take two. There you are, your first order, and I've not even seen it.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Oct 2011)

CharlieB said:


> your first order


Charlie
I wish it were so easy. You need to order it direct from Truprint, and pay for it and Truprint make it and post it off to your house. So their silly web thingy not working is a pain. If it happens again next year we should use another manufacturer. 
Actually making it and delivering it is nothing to do with me. Not even if I get another swing of your delicious Calvados...........


----------



## CharlieB (25 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Charlie
> I wish it were so easy. You need to order it direct from Truprint, and pay for it and Truprint make it and post it off to your house. So their silly web thingy not working is a pain. If it happens again next year we should use another manufacturer.
> Actually making it and delivering it is nothing to do with me. Not even if I get another swing of your delicious Calvados...........


Understood, MB - it was a metaphoric statement! I'm going to have another go from a more co-operative computer in another location this evening.


----------



## thom (25 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I have tried to search for Thom F as a member but there are 35 members of CC with THOM in their names - any more details on who thom f is?



Just come to this thread. I can't find the picture of User10571 but I think this is the one of Suzie:

http://www.flickr.co...57624759349895/

Seems a bit late though - apologies...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Oct 2011)

*hold on! Date of Big Brighton Ride now being re-negotiated!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Oct 2011)

that can be easily changed by me in a trice, and I hope that folk will just look until after the Whitstable ride when I intend them to see and touch the real thing. And the calendar as well  tee hee....Also, I suppose if the date of an event is changed during 2012 peeps can hardly expect that to be reflected in a calendar designed and finished before December 2011. SO DON'T ORDER ONE YET CHARLIE!!!


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Oct 2011)

The "test" calendar I have ordered has arrived, in only 4 days so Truprint seems to keep its word on delivery. I like it (but then I would....)





This means I can deffo bring it on the Whitstable ride so you can touch and feel it yourself. I'm quite surprised at the good quality of it but then again £22 inc delivery is a lot to pay. You can make up your own minds in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## StuAff (28 Oct 2011)

Martin, a much cheaper alternative I only just remembered: Apple do calendars- having checked the price today, it's £14.39 (not sure if it includes postage, can't do it on this Mac). It has to be done via their (Mac-only) iPhoto software, but I (and quite a few others) could sort that for you....?


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Oct 2011)

StuAff said:


> Apple do calendars


Good point - in fact, Truprint will also do one at that price but I opted for the more expensive version, which is a bit bigger and has pix on glossy paper and the dates on matt paper (so you can write on it more easily). I felt that another fiver, which is less than the price of a breakfast after a FNRttC, was worth it for something you'd be looking at all year. 

There are quite a few companies on the web that will do it, I suspect the results are pretty much the same. The Truprint website offers very few options on typeface and lay-out so I'll try to find a better one if it happens again next year. I think the options are sufficiently OK to use it, but only just.


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Nov 2011)

bumpfor those who saw it on the Whitstable ride. the lin kis in an earlier post. Does anyone have any questions? Can PM me or post here.


----------



## clarion (12 Nov 2011)

I think it's great, typo aside.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Nov 2011)

typo corrected, missing picture credit added, and the quote under simon's pic has been changed to one he likes more. you should be able to inspect each pic and each month of dates in detail on the website before you send money to truprint. it took about 4 or 5 days to arrive from ordering but I suspect that delivery time might be longer as the end of the year approaches and people buy calendars for the new year. obviously the dates of the rides may change so where it currently says something like FNRttC Whitstable against a particular Friday, obviously both destination and date may change in the next several months.finally, I am unsure how to proceed for the 2013 one. Create a thread for people to put their pix up so we can comment and choose? Or just keep an eye out for nice pix as we go through the year? Or badger people for pix? With 20 rides next year there should be plenty of pix to choose from.........


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Nov 2011)

I love the calendar but why no pics of the famous brekkies with the yellow, brown or black stuff? They'll never believe me at work now .


My order will be made in December.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Nov 2011)

good point. pleez to take pix of brown and yellow beer, peeps, and we can pick one for the next calendar. after all, those sessions seem to be as important for some people - and here I'd like it noted that I am naming no names at all - as the actual riding of the bicycle.it is a pity there was no blazing dawn yesterday because of the cloud. Especially as I had taken the camera especially to take a photograph of it......


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Nov 2011)

correction now I remember...... there is a breakfast and it is reflected in the sunglasses worn by User10571 in the December portraits. I knew there was one somewhere and I had to hunt around for that pic.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2011)

Excellent


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Nov 2011)

The final final version is here:
http://bit.ly/vMNE2i 

you should be able to view and order it from there. Any problems, let me know. I have just updated it with the latest ride dates - a few have been tweaked by Dellzeqq.


----------



## User10571 (14 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> The final final version is here:
> http://bit.ly/vMNE2i
> 
> you should be able to view and order it from there. Any problems, let me know. I have just updated it with the latest ride dates - a few have been tweaked by Dellzeqq.




Martin, your link fails to load in Safari and in Chrome.


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Nov 2011)

User10571, it loads for me in Chrome, takes ages to do so but gets there eventually.


----------



## User10571 (14 Nov 2011)

I'm not having a pop here Martin, so please don't take it as such.
But 20 minutes on, all I see on the screen is this:






That's with everything else shut down, all the lights in the house off, the oven off, and a new piece of string in the Mac.

In the manner of Barbara Cartland I have drawn a bath. I look forward to seeing progress when I return from that.


----------



## StuAff (14 Nov 2011)

Not playing ball on either of my Macs either. Haven't tried it under Windows yet, but somehow I doubt it'll be any better...


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2011)

I gave it 6 mins in Windows and gave up to get some sleep. Still trying to load in Firefox but will try both again in the morning.


----------



## swarm_catcher (15 Nov 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> I gave it 6 mins in Windows and gave up to get some sleep. Still trying to load in Firefox but will try both again in the morning.


I've tried all possible browsers, no luck. It did work initially, when Martin first put up a draft calendar.

EDIT: just tried the old link which works, but of course is the draft calendar: My link - Martin, can you repost the link to the latest version please?


----------



## frank9755 (15 Nov 2011)

I expect it is caused by his change of nnnnnnname


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Nov 2011)

I must be getting old. I find the information I have just received not in the slightest bit surprising. I have telephoned Truprint and asked why it takes so long for the calendar to load and the answer is that in order to see the calendar and order one _you have to have an account with Truprint_. At no point anywhere does it say that on the Truprint website. So what shall we do - find another supplier? Or go down the road that means if you want a calendar you have to create an account with Truprint? 

what does the team think?


----------



## swarm_catcher (15 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> I must be getting old. I find the information I have just received not in the slightest bit surprising. I have telephoned Truprint and asked why it takes so long for the calendar to load and the answer is that in order to see the calendar and order one _you have to have an account with Truprint_. At no point anywhere does it say that on the Truprint website. So what shall we do - find another supplier? Or go down the road that means if you want a calendar you have to create an account with Truprint?
> 
> what does the team think?


Not true, even when registered, that link takes ages to load - well it never loaded, while the link to the draft calendar does load.

Try another supplier. I haven't found the Truprint website particularly user friendly, and I'm patient with these things.


I've used Photobox for card printing, not for calendars mind.


----------



## User10571 (15 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> I must be getting old. I find the information I have just received not in the slightest bit surprising. I have telephoned Truprint and asked why it takes so long for the calendar to load and the answer is that in order to see the calendar and order one _you have to have an account with Truprint_. At no point anywhere does it say that on the Truprint website. So what shall we do - find another supplier? Or go down the road that means if you want a calendar you have to create an account with Truprint?
> 
> what does the team think?



Err... I do have an account with Truprint. 
I've only been able to see the earlier versions of the calendar by logging in and putting in a password.

Is that any different to what you've had to do?


Incidentally, I am still able to log in view the version which you've linked to in your reply No. 130.
Or am I missing something here???

EDIT: Cross-posting delight with Swarm_Catcher


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2011)

What they said...


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Nov 2011)

Am being driven mad by this, it seems the website doesn't do anything like what I had expected of it. Let me have a think. I'll have to find another supplier. Am looking around. Have tried Photobox, it is also lackadaisical in allowing me to answer a question.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Nov 2011)

Eventually we'll get there


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2011)

Just had a go with the Apple calendar buying option through iPhoto 09. It's 13x 10.4 inches, comes to £21.58 including shipping and VAT (£11.99 for the calendar, £5.99 shipping charge- not from the UK, hence price, 20% VAT on top of the lot). Shipping is flat rate, so I (or AN Other Mac owner) could do a bulk order then ship/hand them on...?


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Nov 2011)

Well I could do a bulk order and the hand them on but there are 300 people in The Fridays and Dellzeqq's experience with the shirts being wrong/late/lost in the post does not augur well. 

The plan was to make it dead simple - for the thing to be created and folk could then order it themselves as and when they wanted one - some of these websites offer variable start months, for instance. 

I have the pix in a folder on my desktop so actually creating the calendar is pretty easy - it's the "remote ordering" that is a pain. I am just now looking at Red Bubble, which seems to allow you to add a premium and then sell your "art". Helen Thomas did this successfully with her "Take on Africa" bike ride from Henley to Cape Town. She added a fiver to each calendar which went to a charity in Sierra Leone.


Obviously I wouldn't add any money to the price. But even getting it sorted in the first place is harder than it looks. Had, of course, Truprint made it plain that the "share" button was in actual fact a button that meant "force your mates to sign up to slow and inefficient website that spends 20 minutes and then fails to load the calendar" I wouldn't even have considered the idea.......................


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin, don't beat yourself up over it. It's a fine piece of work. It does seem that the most recent page you linked to has a different format to the other "work in progress" pages elsewhere in the thread. 

The latest one goes to a sort of Truprint front page , asking for my login details, while the work in progress links go to a "project share" page. 

Yes I do have a Truprint account, but get the same page User10571 showed when I login to the latest version.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## mmmmartin (15 Nov 2011)

i have an idea. will ring truprint in the morning. in the meantime, do nothing.


----------



## User482 (15 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Not playing ball on either of my Macs either. Haven't tried it under Windows yet, but somehow I doubt it'll be any better...


2 macs AND a compact chainset? Will someone please think of the children...


----------



## StuAff (15 Nov 2011)

User482 said:


> 2 macs AND a compact chainset? Will someone please think of the children...



I'm not going to rise to that....


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Nov 2011)

http://www3.truprint.co.uk/truprint...COBRAND_NAME=truprint/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

should work. If not, let me know and I'll go to Red Bubble.

Those with a life should stop reading this post now. 

_I have spoken to someone at Truprint who admits that "the sharing interface is a bit daunting", which is about as close as they'll get to admitting it is, actually, pants. He said that whenever you make any change to a "project" it saves it as a newer version. Hence the confusion caused by their website, I think.Having said that, the company is owned by Hewlett Packard, which is a forrin comapny so obviously it'll be hard to use........._
_
_
_And yes, it seems you do need a log-in to purchase. you "cannot purchase as a guest". I pointed out that nowhere does it say that. He said he'd tell his manager._


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> http://www3.truprint.../otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> should work. If not, let me know and I'll go to Red Bubble.
> 
> ...



Well done, keep going Martin (I haven't got a life so was happy to read this!) If only you, as purchaser, can see the illustrated packet of dates available, why not just give all your details to people who contact you (by PM for example), and you can issue your log in details? Just a thought with no real depth, that's all...


----------



## User10571 (16 Nov 2011)

That appears to be 100% kusty, thanks Martin.


mmmmartin said:


> _And yes, it seems you do need a log-in to purchase. you "cannot purchase as a guest". I pointed out that nowhere does it say that. He said he'd tell his manager._




Ummm.... I don't know of anywhere on the interwebs that it's possible to make a purchase _without_ logging in in some capacity - However, it wouldn't exactly do TP any harm to point this out.


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Nov 2011)

Aperitif said:


> why not just give all your details to people who contact you (by PM for example), and you can issue your log in details?


I have tried this but it then - I think - stores your credit card details for the next person to see..................

if you want to go down this route, PM me and I'll email you my log-in details which are


----------



## StuAff (16 Nov 2011)

Working fine here too. Thanks Martin.


----------



## swarm_catcher (16 Nov 2011)

Ordered two. Thanks for organising Martin!


----------



## CharlieB (18 Nov 2011)

I could . Tried to load this last night. One episode of Coronation Street later, it was still loading.

Is there any way of buying one without this without the pain?


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Nov 2011)

Is it the wrong time to say that Vistaprint will do a calendar for £5.49 + postage..............


----------



## velovoice (22 Nov 2011)

Does Truprint offer an option to order a different type of calendar, using these same photos? From what I can see, it's a case of creating a new 'project' using their software - wondering if there's an easy way to do that.... ?


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Is it the wrong time to say that Vistaprint will do a calendar for £5.49 + postage..............


I have created one in Vistaprint, which I have to say is much smaller, doesn't have the font options and is generally nowhere near as good, and their website has no facility whatsoever for allowing friends to purchase their own calendar. I have emailed them to ask how that can be expedited.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Oct 2012)

Is there an appetite for a 2013 calendar? I have ordered one for myself, with lots of pictures of er, me, from Vistaprint, but this calendar is smaller, and of course cheaper. You will recall that last year I did one using Truprint (I think) and the website was utterly rubbish of the highest order and took almost an hour to load. I am happy to put in the time as my contribution to The Fridays' hypnocratic organisation, but

did people buy one last year?
Is it worth aother go for next year? 
And do people have pictures they would want to put forward as possibilities for the calendar?
Discuss.


----------



## swarm_catcher (10 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Is there an appetite for a 2013 calendar? I have ordered one for myself, with lots of pictures of er, me, from Vistaprint, but this calendar is smaller, and of course cheaper. You will recall that last year I did one using Truprint (I think) and the website was utterly rubbish of the highest order and took almost an hour to load. I am happy to put in the time as my contribution to The Fridays' hypnocratic organisation, but
> 
> did people buy one last year?
> Is it worth aother go for next year?
> ...


 

I bought three
Would love another one for 2013
I don't have any eye catching picture myself this year. Just a couple of querky ones which would probably lose a democratic vote.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Oct 2012)

we don't take querky pix. We do take quirky pix, though


----------



## velovoice (10 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Is there an appetite for a 2013 calendar? I have ordered one for myself, with lots of pictures of er, me, from Vistaprint, but this calendar is smaller, and of course cheaper. You will recall that last year I did one using Truprint (I think) and the website was utterly rubbish of the highest order and took almost an hour to load. I am happy to put in the time as my contribution to The Fridays' hypnocratic organisation, but
> 
> did people buy one last year?
> Is it worth aother go for next year?
> ...


 
Last year's looked lovely but I didn't buy it as it was far too expensive. Instead, I created my own via Vistaprint for about 1/3 of the price (and, TBH, 1/3 of the quality ).


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Oct 2012)

Last year's was indeed a thing of beauty. I bought one. And acted as a frontman for CharlieB to buy one. I then used the same website to produce calendars for my family. V pleased with the quality. My pics are on my picasaweb.


----------



## david1701 (10 Oct 2012)

I know I'm not a fnrttc'er but the idea just came to me that you could get 2013s printed up with the pics and the dates of the 2013 rides 

(in my defence I have no train station so can' get to/home from anywhere with my bike)


----------



## StuAff (10 Oct 2012)

Martin,
Had an idea: Rather than going to the likes of Truprint again (with assorted website complications etc), how about someone (and I'd be happy to do this myself, though equally happy to pass it on to anyone more skilled in the graphic arts) produces the necessary artwork etc and...
(i)That artwork goes to one of the many companies that could do a small print run fairly cheaply and with good quality- once we had an idea of numbers, obviously.
(ii) With said artwork in (say) PDF format, people could use whatever printer they chose, or even run them off at home.

Apple's calendars are now £14.39 (plus shipping, plus VAT). Which is actually cheaper than Truprint, though still pricey. Really excellent quality, though.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> I bought one and it is gracing my office wall. No more expensive than mainstream calendars and nice to have something more personal. Well done Martin.


 Ditto. It graces the notice board above my desk, and usually gets a question from any visitor who's not seen it before.
Mind you, I'd had downloading issues from Truprint, hence as TimH says, he had to act on my behalf for that.


----------



## velovoice (11 Oct 2012)

Sorry if I sounded negative about the 2012 calendar - the quality was indeed excellent and my penny-pinching backfired on me in that regard! Point well taken about prices of commercial calendars, TMN.

Guess I should start saving up for the 2013 edition then!


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Oct 2012)

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/ns/my_account/doc_view.aspx?doc_id=2379784747&xnav=MyAccount

is a link that might - or might not - work so you could see a calendar made by my good self, which is full of pictures or er, um, my good self. The calendar took a week or so to arrive, and for two calendars it cost £25. Be aware that they are about two-thirds the size of last year, but the website worked as sweet as a nut for me and there were no problems loading it at all. The bit with the dates on is less shiny and plasticky than the bit with the photograph on so you can write on it more easily. I am not sure how the website will cope with the issue of different people ordering the same calendar that was created by someone else, but we could try.
Your thoughts?

EDIT looks like it doesn't work.


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/ns/my_account/doc_view.aspx?doc_id=2379784747&xnav=MyAccount
> 
> is a link that might - or might not - work so you could see a calendar made by my good self, which is full of pictures or er, um, my good self. The calendar took a week or so to arrive, and for two calendars it cost £25. Be aware that they are about two-thirds the size of last year, but the website worked as sweet as a nut for me and there were no problems loading it at all. The bit with the dates on is less shiny and plasticky than the bit with the photograph on so you can write on it more easily. I am not sure how the website will cope with the issue of different people ordering the same calendar that was created by someone else, but we could try.
> Your thoughts?
> ...


Not working for me either.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Oct 2012)

Thanks Stu. I am beginning to despair. I will bring my calendar on Friday and hand it round so peeps can have an idea of the quality, etc.


----------



## srw (20 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Thanks Stu. I am beginning to despair. I will bring my calendar on Friday and hand it round so peeps can have an idea of the quality, etc.


Is this to demonstrate how waterproof it is?


----------



## StuAff (20 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Thanks Stu. I am beginning to despair. I will bring my calendar on Friday and hand it round so peeps can have an idea of the quality, etc.


A plan B (as I've suggested upthread) might be an idea....


----------

